# Classic insurance for an R32. Anyone done this?



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I've been told that my car can be insured on a classic car policy and have heard this can be a dirt cheap way of insuring my car, even with no no claims, as i'd want to put them on my other car.

Has anyone got any input on this? Has anyone here got their skyline on a classic policy? Is there any conditions to such a policy?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

A PLAN or after a chat yesterday at Bromley Pageant FOOTMAN JAMES could be the way to go. They also do agreed value policies as well :thumbsup:

Good to hear your keeping her fella!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Agreed value means precisely squat.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well worked okay for my father through A-PLAN, but not all companies are the same & I've heard the horror stories of how they try to get out of paying.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

It doesn't mean im keeping it mate. I'm just trying to justify keeping it by making the outlay on both the cars as low as i can.

I actually pay more for my jeep cherokee because my 5 years no claims is on the 32!

I'll have to see by the end of the month if it stays or goes for a 535d or RS6 possibly


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

Be care full as on some classic policies you don't accumulate NCB found this out with my mini


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

There's no magic around a classic policy in my experience. Without labelling it a "classic" you get discounts if its an older car, a second car, running low annual mileage, parked in a garage and you're a member of a car club - its worth telling them at the start if this is the case.

Agreed value is another option but this will of course add to the premium.

I use a broker as it means you can tell them all the facts and they find the best deal.


----------

